# 1997 Kabota HST 3600 with front snow blower



## Tom McBryde (Jan 25, 2019)

Last night I started it and let it warm up and then started blowing snow. I found that the blower would not lift unless I turned the chute back and forth, then it would lift slowly. I do have down pressure, but the lift is what bothers me. I have adequate hydraulic oil (per the bubble window on the rear axel). I believe that the problem lies with the control inside of the cab of the tractor. It seems like it is sluggish on the lift, but the power for the chute is non restricted. Down pressure is non restricted. Anyone have a possible fix for this problem?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Lower your three point lift lever about an inch and see if that corrects the problem. Let us know.


----------



## Tom McBryde (Jan 25, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Lower your three point lift lever about an inch and see if that corrects the problem. Let us know.


That seemed to correct the problem. Thanks for the response. I don't know why that would make a difference but it does. Glad that I found this forum for information. Thanks again RC Wells


----------

